# Just got our January CFE statement...



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I really wasn't paying much attention to the coming changes in CFE charges. I really don't understand them. It seems that CFE is going to pass along the actual costs of 7 different costs to consumers. Such things as; distribucion, energia etc. I think these charges are going to vary from month to month and therefore so will the cost of your energy. I think that this new scheme will not be fully implemented until the March bill. 

So what changes do I see on this months bill versus Novembers ? For starters - in Nov we received 369 peso of aportacion gubernamental - in Jan we received 0 pesos. In Nov we had a credit balance of 202 kwh (our panels). In Jan they have taken all that away - doesn't even show up on the bill. 

Our total bill was 50 pesos in Nov and is now 50 pesos in Jan - but I believe that is because they have not yet calculated the 'costo de la energia en el mercado' (all zeros on this statement).


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> I really wasn't paying much attention to the coming changes in CFE charges. I really don't understand them. It seems that CFE is going to pass along the actual costs of 7 different costs to consumers. Such things as; distribucion, energia etc. I think these charges are going to vary from month to month and therefore so will the cost of your energy. I think that this new scheme will not be fully implemented until the March bill.
> 
> So what changes do I see on this months bill versus Novembers ? For starters - in Nov we received 369 peso of aportacion gubernamental - in Jan we received 0 pesos. In Nov we had a credit balance of 202 kwh (our panels). In Jan they have taken all that away - doesn't even show up on the bill.
> 
> Our total bill was 50 pesos in Nov and is now 50 pesos in Jan - but I believe that is because they have not yet calculated the 'costo de la energia en el mercado' (all zeros on this statement).


Be very wary of CFE bills that are lower than you would expect. They may have not made it out to read the meter, or made an error. It is important to go talk to CFE in these cases BEFORE you pay the bill. Sometimes people think, oh, goody, they made an error in my favor. Chances are that all those KWHs they didn't charge you for will all end up on one bill sometime in the future, possibly putting you in the DAC rate. I speak from experience.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

surabi said:


> Be very wary of CFE bills that are lower than you would expect. They may have not made it out to read the meter, or made an error. It is important to go talk to CFE in these cases BEFORE you pay the bill. Sometimes people think, oh, goody, they made an error in my favor. Chances are that all those KWHs they didn't charge you for will all end up on one bill sometime in the future, possibly putting you in the DAC rate. I speak from experience.


That is good advice - but in our case since installing our solar panels over 3 years ago we have NEVER received a bill from CFE for more than 50 pesos. We have months where we use more energy than others but we have always drawn down our credit kwh balance. I wonder if with the recent CFE billing changes we will see our bills change.

While we are pointing out pitfalls - let me mention the first year we were here renting we paid our bill at the HSBC teller's window on the day it was due. But - unlike when I recharge my phone and get an immediate SMS message - it can take days for HSBC (or any bank) to send the monies to CFE. At one point CFE turned off our power for half a day. They are normally pretty good in keeping their time commitments for repairs/service etc.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

OP....have you gotten your March CFE bill?

I have rec'd ours and the big difference is that neither the net CR due to excess solar for this period, nor the accumulated running CR for excess solar is shown on the back of the bill. 

I still have a zero bill as the meter readings on the front of the bill for KWH used was exceeded by the KWH generated by my solar. 

But wondering if there are no more excess CR from month to month??


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Ajijic Lady said:


> OP....have you gotten your March CFE bill?
> 
> I have rec'd ours and the big difference is that neither the net CR due to excess solar for this period, nor the accumulated running CR for excess solar is shown on the back of the bill.
> 
> ...


If I am the OP does that make you the LP ?

No - we have not yet received our March bill. It will probably be another couple weeks yet.

On our January bill the font was very tiny - I guess to make room for the lengthy breakdown they intend to provide. Does your March statement show that info ? My wife called CFE at one point to discuss our January bill and I believe she was told that they were resetting the credit kwh values to zero and they would start up again at some point.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

My Jan. bill showed only the standard 2 Apoyo Gubernamental: Costo del Production and Aportacion Gubernamental, both with numbers plugged in. 

My Mar. bill does not show the heading Apoyo Gubernamental at all. 

The Mar. bill has a new heading, Costa del Energia en el Mercado, there are 7 different sub-listings, all are plugged in with -zeros-

The other big difference on the bill is that it does not show any credit from the solar...not for the current bill, not any accumulated amount. My bill remains at zero and it does show both meter readings form the bio-directional meter (the amount we used and the excess solar amount generated).


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't seen the new bills, but if you are using electricity and receive bills for 0, do not assume all is well. It can be a glitch in their system, or no one came out to read the meter, and it can all end up on a future bill, putting one in a high rate. Best to talk to CFE before the due dates on the bills if something seems off.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

surabi said:


> I haven't seen the new bills, but if you are using electricity and receive bills for 0, do not assume all is well. It can be a glitch in their system, or no one came out to read the meter, and it can all end up on a future bill, putting one in a high rate. Best to talk to CFE before the due dates on the bills if something seems off.


When you have solar panels (with in our case a bidirectional meter) it is very easy to receive a bi-monthly bill for 50 pesos (admin fee) - as we have for the last 3 years or so. In our case "nothing seems off". But - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> When you have solar panels (with in our case a bidirectional meter) it is very easy to receive a bi-monthly bill for 50 pesos (admin fee) - as we have for the last 3 years or so. In our case "nothing seems off". But - thanks for the heads up.


I should have responded with a quote post from Ajijic Lady above- She had said her bill was all zeros. Which doesn't seem right, as, like you say, there is always the minimum admin fee.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

surabi said:


> I should have responded with a quote post from Ajijic Lady above- She had said her bill was all zeros. Which doesn't seem right, as, like you say, there is always the minimum admin fee.


And the way I read the new tariff schedule - one of the changes they just made was to introduce a minimum monthly charge the equivalent of 25 kwh as well. I do hope they reintroduce the credit kwh balance for those of us with panels. If I recall correctly it was over a rolling 12 month period and really helped out to use up credits from the colder months in the hotter months.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

lat19n said:


> And the way I read the new tariff schedule - one of the changes they just made was to introduce a minimum monthly charge the equivalent of 25 kwh as well. I do hope they reintroduce the credit kwh balance for those of us with panels. If I recall correctly it was over a rolling 12 month period and really helped out to use up credits from the colder months in the hotter months.


Our bill remained a zero. However there are some folks here who get small minimums even with over-producing solar. It depends on the terms of the contract in effect at the time the home-owner went solar. We went solar in August 2017 and our CFE contract does not contain a minimum. It seems the homeowners here with small minimums (around 46 pesos???) have had their solar for quite a few years.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

I just read this about CFE solar billing. It has been posted on a local webboard and one of the solar company reps says he will try to confirm or clarify. 

This is the post: 


> My own installer found out last Friday and I would like it confirmed...
> "that there will no longer be banking of kwh. At the end of every two month period, if you produced more than you used, you will be charged the minimum administration fee AND WILL BE PAID for the extra kwh produced. Then you start a new 2 month billing period at zero for both produced and used."
> My questions:
> 1) when will you be paid, how will you be paid and at what rate per kwh
> ...


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds like idle rumor to me...

Can you provide a link to an official CFE statement ?


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

lat19n said:


> Sounds like idle rumor to me...
> 
> Can you provide a link to an official CFE statement ?


Hard to say, the poster is a very reliable person. Time will tell.

Many of us are having other recent CFE problems. I have a 2nd non-solar meter (casita) and did not receive a paper bill last due date. Neither did many of my neighbors...some for as long as 2 billing cycles. And, our online accounts have been corrupted so that we cannot open any of our bills in our history file. And the bills that did not arrive, do not even show in that inaccessible history list. 

A few of went to CFE last month about the missing bills and online data...the response was that problems arose due to a new computer platform that is being or was installed. I was promised a bill and the correction of my online account 'within 5 days.' That was 3 weeks ago.


----------

